
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I specialize in algorithmic problems. Here are some things I've been working
on lately:

Scalable recommendations engine - <https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations>

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219>

Parallelizing a constraint solver - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-a...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-and-core-dot-logic/)

I have a strong background in math (real analysis, probability, discrete
maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic,
machine learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml but
I will learn whatever is the right tool for the job.

I would consider full-time work for the right problem/team. I'm also
interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the whole
stack.

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

------
redantler
SEEKING FREELANCER Software Engineer in NYC: Red Antler is looking for a
freelance backend or full-stack developer located in New York City. Candidates
should have at least 3-4 years experience in a language like Python, Ruby,
PHP, .NET, or Java, and 2-3 years experience in a web-based MVC framework
(Django, Rails, Codeigniter, etc...). Candidates should demonstrate experience
beyond creating basic CRUD webapps. We are looking to build a webapp to upload
large amounts of images, read EXIF data and process the images simultaneously
as well as the ability to manage and track the uploaded images. For more
information contact travis@redantler.com

------
JonAtkinson
SEEKING FREELANCER, UK, remote welcomed.

I'm Tech Director at FARM Digital. We're a digital agency based in the UK, but
the right person can work remotely from anywhere. We're looking for a PHP
freelancer who is confident using Symfony. The work is mainly maintenance work
on some fairly high profile e-commerce sites (> £1mil turnover/year), so it
isn't glamorous, but we're a fun team to work with, and the work is based on a
retainer, so it's generally recurring. I estimate there is 3-4 days day a
month here for the right person.

I can be contacted on jon@wearefarm.com, or @jon_atkinson. It would be good to
see some examples of past work, or Github/Bitbucket links.

------
medinismo
SEEKING FREELANCER - in cities (Chicago, New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco,
Seattle, Toronto)

We are experiencing a surge of businesses in the form of project work the
cities above (most needs to be local) in the following stacks: Node (SF),
Drupal (NY, Seattle), Backbone.js and Ember.js (SF and NY), Rails (Chicago,
NY), LAMP (Toronto), iOS (LA and SF)and Android (LA and SF). I know is a
handful - but we vet and scrutinize every opportunity to make sure it does not
suck and there is real money behind it. To take a closer look at the scope and
size of each project ping me at manny at grouptalent dot com.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCER - Anywhere

HappyFunCorp (<http://happyfuncorp.com>) - We're trying to find 5-10 good
developers, and we're also interested in designers and project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. Most
frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end, but there's a
fair amount of other variety too (PHP/Drupal, HTML5, etc etc etc.)

We're loosely based in NYC, with another cluster of people in the Bay Area and
a third in Delhi, but remote engineers are very welcome - most of us
(including me) work remotely 90+% of the time. We prefer people with a
reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but there are always
exceptions. And we pay well.

If you're interested, email me: jon@happyfuncorp.com

~~~
RDDavies
Email sent.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web app dev (PHP), web design, iOS & Android app dev/design, HTML build and
perhaps 8 other things.

Skillz:

* PHP (mainly Codeigniter in recent times)

* HTML / CSS (5/3 respectively if you want hotness, XHTML and RDFa also if you prefer)

* Javascript / jQuery

* Titanium or Phonegap mobile dev

* Nice SEO

* UI/UX to some extent

* Git / Mercurial

Other stuff too numerous for a tidy post, but if it applies to the web I've
probably had a go at it at some point.

I've worked on everything from Wordpress blogs to big e-commerce sites (big
being relative but think $1m+/month). Also have a couple of new iOS/Android
apps coming out shortly. I can see through an entire project from start to
finish if required and have a lot of knowledge built up over time on what
converts.

My site - in need of an update but here it is:

<http://pitbot.net>

I'm UK based. Discounts available if you'd prefer to fly me out to somewhere
nice (hmm!)

------
twog
SEEKING FREELANCE - Remote

Seeking an engineer to help us build an ipad application that needs to take
data from a medical device serial port & send it to a RESTful API (can be
rails, python, or php). Also need someone to work on the Ipad app. If you can
do both backend development & ipad development, great. If you're interested in
just one portion of the project, that works as well.

Our team consists of 2 leading SF bay area physicians & myself, an
engineer/designer. Could turn into consistant work or a FT position for those
interested in contract-to-hire work as well.

Contact me at tonigemayel(at)gmail.com

------
coffee
_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-Site, San Francisco Bay Area

_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

    
    
      - 5 years Ruby on Rails (full stack).
      - 13 years of engineering.  
      - 4 years user growth.
      
    
      Looking for long-term or short-term consulting work.
    
    
      Specialize in Rails (full stack) and user growth 
      (marketing/advertising). I'm a hybrid coder and marketer
      with a proven track record. I love working on-site and
      work just as well remotely.
      
      
      I'm a friendly guy with an aggressive attitude and good 
      communication skills.
      
      
      I'm looking for projects solving real problems. My belief
      is that the product should reach customers ASAP and     
      that's what ultimately matters. Testing code is good, but 
      not the end-all be-all. Iterate on what works and make it 
      better. 
    
    
      Have built new, and worked on existing Rails applications 
      including (but not limited to):
    
      - A permission based advertising platform.
    
      - An e-comm up-sell marketing platform.
    
      - A social media platform.
    
      - Most recently one of the largest e-commerce flash sales 
        sites.
      
      
    
      Contact me below...
          
      Cheers!
    
      

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coffee>

============================================================

------
RDDavies
SEEKING WORK – Remote / Washington, DC Metropolitan Area

\- I’m a full stack web developer who can take care of your web presence end-
to-end, including hosting and system administration, as well as building out
your designs.

What I can do for you:

\- VPS Setup & Configuration, whether for a web server or otherwise.

\- General SysAdmin work.

\- PHP / MySQL back-end development (have been using Rails at my day job for 6
months or so, but I’m sure your money would be better used with another Rails
developer).

\- HTML5 Front-End, with excellent knowledge of best practices, and how to
best deal with browser inconsistencies.

\- Javascript: Been developing with jQuery since version 1.3, and greatly
enjoy using Backbone.js as well. Of course, I can do the same tasks with “raw”
Javascript, it’ll just take longer.

\- Responsive Design: I’m excellent at converting existing templates into a
responsive design to allow for mobile compatibility.

\- CSS: Whether it be debugging some wonky IE6 issue, or creating a solid
Compass pipeline for you, I’m here to help.

\- CMS: I’ve developed several in-house content management systems, as well as
doing a large amount of work in Wordpress and (ugh) Joomla.

My major projects: <http://wireless.walmart.com>, <http://wirefly.com>,
<http://www.rcn.com>

Feel free to reach out to me at ryandavies@gmail.com

------
conorh
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for experienced front end javascript developer in NYC to help continue
to develop an large Instant Messaging application. Code base is currently
backbone with a Rails back end and some other custom components. Application
is deployed and in use by 10's of thousands of customers.

No remote work, sorry. Prefer a generalist with good all around experience
including back end Rails work if possible. Contract is minimum of several
months full time and pay is excellent.

~~~
juanescobarcom
Would like to learn more about your opportunity. Can you please contact me at
juan[at]grouptalent.com ?

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, London, Remote.

I am a sysadmin who loves to efficiently solve business problems. With a
DevOps background, twelve years of sysadmin experience, and a passion for
problem-solving, I am keen to help HNers achieve their goals. My main areas of
expertise are:

    
    
        Scaling high traffic websites
    
        Designing highly-reliable applications
    
        Migrating to AWS (e.g. from Heroku, if you want more control over your request routing and costs)
    
        Server maintenance and optimisation
    
        Reducing the cost of existing AWS resources
    

I am building a business around the idea of a 'sysadmin as a service' for
those people who need regular sysadmin work, yet do not have enough projects
to justify hiring a full-time sysadmin. Would you like a friendly expert to
work on ad hoc projects and also be available for emergency support?

If you'd like to discuss any of these services in more detail, I'd love to
hear from you - mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
kvnn
[ SEEKING WORK - Remote / Los Angeles ]

I'm a full-stack web developer who just started a small dev agency in Los
Angeles.

We're ultra-focused on web development and specialize in providing technical
capabilities to agencies who don't have internal tech teams, or providing
capacity to dev teams who don't have enough internal resources.

Our delegation is completely abstracted - all communications go through me and
all deployment goes through our standard, simple processes.

We're currently available for a 20-hour or 40-hour per week retainer, starting
in middle March.

My github: <http://github.com/kvnn> My linked-in:
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/kevin-riggen/28/447/602/> My email:
kriggen//gmail

Our stack is currently: * HTML / CSS / JS / jQuery * Python / Django * PHP /
Wordpress / Drupal

Cheers!

\- Kevin

------
napoleond
SEEKING WORK - remote welcomed, will travel, Winnipeg/Toronto based

We're a small (there are three of us) web/mobile development shop in Canada.
We do all of the usual PHP work with all of the usual frameworks/CMSes
(Symfony, CodeIgniter, Cake, Concrete5, Wordpress, etc) but we much prefer
working in Python/Node.js when the project allows. Personally, I'm
particularly interested in client-side Javascript (or Coffeescript)
applications (eg. using Backbone), especially projects with real-time and/or
data visualization needs.

I also have experience doing embedded systems work and projects that interface
web or mobile apps with [remote] hardware, in case that interests anyone :)

dave@blackchair.net | 1-866-986-5299 | <http://www.blackchair.net>

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada

I am a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver, B.C.

I provide web development and consulting services to software development
companies, consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

I strongly believe the best interests of my clients are critical to our
successful collaboration on current and future projects.

If you have a business and are looking for a website, SEO, web security
consultation, or even internal web applications, I would love to speak with
you.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

<http://jayhuang.org>

You can contact me at hnfreelance@jayhuang.org

Linkedin: <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay>

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - Remote (can travel)

Rapid MVP prototyping with Rails, concept and user experience development, iOS
dev, and user interface design.

I can be your one stop shop for zero to MVP including nailing down the concept
and MVP details, user flow construction, UI design, branding, rapid
prototyping in Rails or iOS, and launch. I work with two talented freelancers
day to day and we all collaborate on different projects together. A
designer/front-end dev, illustrator, and back-end dev that work really close
and ship fast.

Combined skills:

* Ruby/Rails, Python, Obj C

* Backbone, Javascript/jQuery, other common JS frameworks

* Photoshop, Illustrator, all that good stuff

* Native and Phonegap iOS dev

* UI/UX

* UX testing

* Scaling high traffic applications

* Security testing and review

* Consulting for high-reliability code structure

We use best practices and do a damn good job. We're a great team of
freelancers!

Email me at josh [a] joshmlewis.com

------
amac
Seeking Freelancer

We need a Django developer to work with our co-founder and chief business
officer at Human Software. This position is freelance, but can lead to long
term or a permanent role for the right person.

The role is to develop Prospect - soon to launch as the web based service for
hiring people. Prospect is the re-launch of the popular easyjobboards.com
service.

Main Requirements

Knowledge and experience of Python/Django Knowledge and experience of HTML,
CSS and Javascript Knowledge and experience of web application deployment and
management Send us a CV and cover note and we'll get back to you - contact
am@usehuman.com or use the contact form on our website at usehuman.com.

Site: <http://www.usehuman.com/>

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com> \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* <http://www.ecomarket.com> \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com>

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* <http://www.wisekangaroo.com/> \- Find a tutor.

<http://www.hypedsound.com/> \- a music sharing platform, working on V2 right
now.

and many more.

------
milep
SEEKING WORK - Finland/Jyväskylä/Remote

Rails/Ruby/Javascript, currently learning Ember.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/milep>

<http://miikaleppanen.com/>

Some projects I have been working on lately

* <http://www.varaaonline.fi/> \- Resource booking system as Saas

* <http://laskulomake.fi/> \- Invoicing application for small companies

* <https://github.com/milep/morcury> \- Simple CMS for internal use

miika.leppanen@eebu.com

<http://www.eebu.com/>

------
pazimzadeh
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York, NY or remote.

Beagle is a Node.js mobile web app that allows college students to post and
run errands on campus. <http://getbeagle.com>

We already wrote the API, and have designed and created the HTML templates for
the various parts of the app. In order to launch the app, we need help doing a
few more things:

\- Creating a node module that exposes the API to the rest of the back-end

\- Creating a messaging system between users (Socket.io or AJAX)

\- Implement an authentication (log in) system

Familiarity with MongoDB, CoffeeScript, and a modern HTML template language is
preferable.

Contact Philippe: pazimzadeh @ gmail

------
jwwest
Seeking Work, Dallas - Remote

Full stack developer: Node, PHP, Ruby/Rails, SQL and MongoDB Mobile: iOS

I'm a super-generalist. I've done everything from developing for obscure ERP
systems, to social networking sites, to mobile devices. Recently I've been
pulled into the Node.js world where I've been designing data services and web
services with Express and Restify on top of MongoDB.

I have immediate availability for most small projects. We can discuss longer-
term engagements if needed.

<https://www.dropbox.com/s/km8p1xybl698gg1/jwwest_resume.pdf>

------
willholloway
SEEKING FORTUNE, GLORY & ADVENTURE: Bespoke software for you made in NYC

These are two little projects I have done recently:

* <http://streamjoy.tv/>

* <http://willholloway.net/makertime.html>

* <http://officespaceinct.com>

My work history:

1994: Spend year dabbling in Visual Basic, get introduced to core programming
concepts. Got obsessed with The Hobbit/Lord of The Rings and put coding aside.

2008: Took a college hiatus, 4 credits shy of graduation. They still let me
walk, and I have a photo of me in a cap and gown and ostensibly receiving a
diploma, which turned out to be a cheap placeholder containing an ominous
threat to whomever failed to settle their tuition balance. Decided to put
finishing college aside as way of burning my boats: entrepreneurial victory or
destitution.

2008-2009: Sold fireworks, started and ran a global Facebook ads arbitrage
operation. I've run many positive ROI ad campaigns with my own funds.

2010-2011: Facebook market changed. Switched to building products. Shipped and
sold two Drupal based products.

Mid-2011-Present: Started reading Hacker News articles and comment threads
obsessively, with a lot of googling to discover the meanings of terms like
turing complete.

2012: Paid python consultant - built two products for client that are patent
pending and am forbidden to show.

Year to date: Freelance gigs and afterwork keep rolling in.

The Future:

Flask/Python/Mongo/Elasticsearch/flat file architecture are my speciality. I
am obsessed with automation and tools like fabric. When you are bootstrapping
your own products you learn how to be extremely lean.

I work excellently remotely but will go anywhere the NYC subway system will
take me. I make it a point to be highly available for communication.

To Other Freelancers:

I would love to ally with other freelancers to create a syndicate that would
complement each others skills and/or bequeath job overflow to one another.

will@willholloway.net

------
scottrb
SEEKING FREELANCER

I'm looking for a Python+Django developer who can help me with a project.
Would prefer someone who has intermediate to advanced Django knowledge, very
readable code, good documentation skills, and good Django practices in general
so that I might learn some of them along the way.

Shoot over your githubs, demos, portfolios and hourly rates to
M8R-6sn1py@mailinator.com (sorry about the disposable email).

While I am on a budget, I'd gladly pay a higher rate to a good dev and have
fewer hours of work each week.

~~~
scottrb
Forgot to mention, remote work is perfectly fine.

------
tga
SEEKING FREELANCER - Netherlands preferred, remote considered

I am seeking a Python/Django full stack developer to help with finishing up,
launching, and maintaining a sustainability data sharing platform for a
customer and/or with a number of smaller Django+AngularJS projects.

I would prefer someone from the Netherlands so we can meet in person, this
could also be a longer term project. Remote is always a possibility if we can
work well together.

Please get in touch to find out more about project specifics.

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK, SEEKING PSDs to CONVERT INTO HTML5

Want some design comps turned into code lickety-split? We convert your
Photoshop design file into a responsive HTML5 website with JavaScript and
deliver it within 24 hours, guaranteed.

We are a team of Front-End engineers, HTML5/JavaScript developers & Photoshop
experts. Let's set up a Skype call @ <http://overnightconversions.com>

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I started freelancing
a few months ago after my stint as a single founder. One of my first clients
was a HN member for whom I did remote contract work for almost a couple of
months.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

To give an example of me trying out new things, the consulting assignment I
just finished was related to conversion optimization(s) and driving growth for
a startup in the education domain. I am up for any work that is challenging &
stimulating.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
shaaaaawn
Seeking Work - Remote / Co-locate

*Currently in SF area for the heroku conference

Experience: • Started web design company in H.S • 15+ years dev / IT • 10+
years financial industry • ~2 years freelance / consulting

Looking for best fit short term situation. Im highly skilled as far as
corporate top talent goes (business & IT). My resume will speak to that (upon
request). Most of my education thus far is home grown. My formal education
isn't overly impressive. I'm adequately skilled in most dev languages; I tend
to do work best managing / mentoring teams using whatever methodology you
prefer

Why I'm looking for work: • I need money - I poured my life savings into some
R&D projects the past 18 months that I'm not quite done with. Contingency plan
- panhandling w/Lily (<http://goo.gl/c2Vf8>) • I love working. I really do.
Delivering large scale change is my personal bliss • I haven't found
satisfaction at other jobs - I always try to force innovative thinking on
organizations that aren't listening (<http://goo.gl/QVKbk>)

Inquiries: shawn@daft.ws

------
Kelz
SEEKING AWESOME PROJECTS

Javascript expert and Game Developer / Designer Currently working on a full
HTML5 social game - <https://apps.facebook.com/folksgame> (technical
prototype) with a complete NODE.JS / EXPRESS / MONGODB production workflow and
with my own game motor

<http://www.anthonypigeot.com>

------
gburt
SEEKING INTERESTING WORK/CONTACTS - Remote - Canada

I am a full stack web developer with interest in machine learning,
compression, parsers, auction systems, resource allocation (especially
optimization) and alternative databases. Please only contact me if you have a
project that somehow ties in to this space as I am trying to focus my efforts
substantially.

If you need a developer with a strong business sense, the ability to make
rational business oriented decisions, understand a variety of perspectives and
interface with members of your team with a range of backgrounds, we should
talk.

I may not be available on a short schedule (I have many active clients at the
moment) but I am interested in hearing about exciting projects that I could
potentially contribute to. I do have a small network of other developers that
I can manage for short term projects when time pressure is on.

LinkedIn: <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/gburtini>

Github (fairly light at the moment): <http://github.com/gburtini>

E-mail: hn@truephp.com

------
eli_gottlieb
Seeking Freelancer - Haifa/Tel-Aviv, Israel, or remote.

Seeking a freelancer to help build the frontend of a Play 2.0 Scala web-
application. Web-design experience is what I need, and also experience
building user log-in and payment infrastructure. This app is to help solve a
facet of companies' myriad recruiting problems by finding them better
employees for cheaper.

Contact Eli: eligottlieb@gmail

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a software engineer and technology consultant who focuses on building
Android apps. Within the last 2 years, I have built six Android apps and two
SDKs. I am deeply passionate about mobile development and creating top-notch
experiences.

What can I do for you? Here are some examples:

* iOS to Android Ports. You have an iOS app that you would like to port to Android. I can take the existing iOS experience, make it conform to Android standards and deliver a polished high-quality app.

* Web Apps. You have a mobile site that you want to convert to an app. I can take the web content and create an app using an existing solution like PhoneGap or a custom web wrapper. We can go one step further and create a hybrid app that combine the best of the web and native worlds to fully leverage all the capabilities of the mobile device.

* App Rescue and Optimization. You have an Android app that isn't quite performing. Perhaps it crashes, it's slow or has other problems. I can take a look, diagnose the issues and fix them.

* SDKs. You have some awesome functionality that you'd like developers to use in their apps. I can put together an SDK or library that lets developers easily do that.

* Strategy. Need advice on how to best approach Android development? Perhaps you are wondering what features your app should have to be successful? Or you have concerns about how to best approach testing on the myriad of Android devices? I can put together a plan that addresses issues like these and many more.

Want to know more about my work? Visit my portfolio below or get in touch with
me at the email address below:

[1] <http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/> [2] theo-AT-
bricolsoftconsulting-DOT-com

------
cjheath
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Based in England - Cambridge/Norfolk/Suffolk.

Skills:

* Wordpress * Javascript frameworks canjs/backbone/general MVC * HTML 5/CSS 3 * PHP full stack development but I don't have a speciality in a framework. * .NET C# 3.0 MVC

Front end development preferred.

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/heathnewmedia> Email: cjheath@gmail.com

------
mrcactu5
Math Ninja -- interested in problems related to quantitative aspects of
webdev: ui/ux, data analysis/visualization.

Resume -- <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17949100/John%20Mangual%20CV.pdf>

Github -- <https://gist.github.com/monsieurcactus>

------
ritezel
SEEKING WORK – San Francisco, CA

I'm the development part of a small on-site project consulting team.

We offer full-stack Ruby on Rails development, sustainable devops and deep
integration with your design team. We love lean startup ideas and we strive
for engineering discipline.

We're available for interviewing, mentoring and staff augmentation. We can
help build out your team. Drop us a line!

ritezel@gmail.com

------
nickdean
SEEKING WORK - remote only

-We're a small agency specializing in iOS development, including backend and website if needed.

-We are looking to build you an app at a very affordable price (20$-40$ per hour depending on the type of work) in order to build up our portfolio.

Get in touch with us at <http://appnific.com> or by email: nick [at]
appnific.com

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX). We have some bandwidth, ~100
hours/mo, for web application development as well as testing and QA work.

We specialize in Django web development and Selenium/Django testing.

Our goal is to build a consultancy providing testing services to over-worked
startups and freelancers as well as provide web application development.

Email: jason@rebuiltbits.com

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm very good at rapidly prototyping stuff and I've got solid experience
working on OSS and a couple of freelancing projects. I've also won Google
Code-in (<https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/2012/>) twice for my
contributions to OSS.

Experience:

\- C + SDL (<http://tux4kids.alioth.debian.org/tuxmath>)

\- Python + Django/Flask/Web2py (<http://eden.sahanafoundation.org>)

\- Frontend Dev (HTML(5)/(S)CSS/JS/CoffeeScript/jQuery/Angular/etc.)

\- Node.js + Express (still learning)

\- Java + Android (contributed to OI File Manager, other OI apps,
<http://datumdroid.com>)

\- I can also write decent body copy (winner of a few national level essay
contests!)

Contact: me[at]aviraldg.com (subject prefix: "WORK")

I also lurk on Freenode (nick: aviraldg) in case you want to catch me there
for a more casual conversation.

------
eduardordm
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

DESIGNER - UX DESIGNER

Job: design the main interface and its UX for a web application launching in
2013/2014.

This could be a side project. No HTML or CSS needed.

Please send me a link to your portfolio, it must feel like this:

[http://www.behance.net/gallery/Facebook-New-Look-
Concept/650...](http://www.behance.net/gallery/Facebook-New-Look-
Concept/6504647)

~~~
Jahed
Hi Eduardo,

I'm a UX Designer with www.cognitivedigital.com

I'm interested in your project, but I'd like to know more about it to see if
we'd make a good fit. Please contact me through the form on the site or just
send an email to jahedmomand@gmail.com, let's get the ball rolling

PS: eu morava no Brasil pra dois anos, em Florianopolis, falo Portugues,
though I doubt that will be necessary :)

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote and occasionally on site.

Experience: I worked for a startup from San Francisco doing Django development
and for a small company from Chicago doing Tornado/async programming. My
python skills are very solid (I love python!).

Some stacks/frameworks: Django, Tornado/SQLAlchemy, Google Appengine,
Backbone.js, jQuery, Twitter Bootstrap, Postgresql, MySQL, MongoDB, Git,
Nginx, Linux.

I'm adding Data Visualization to my skills (D3.js, Data Processing):
[http://ccarpenterg.github.com/blog/us-census-
visualization-w...](http://ccarpenterg.github.com/blog/us-census-
visualization-with-d3js/)

My github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work I've done:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://presidenciables2013.appspot.com/>

ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
samatron
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or remote

iOS - iPhone, iPad app development

We are a two-person development team that can build a wide variety of apps,
but we specialize in high performance / high finish graphics and sound. We can
build out apps quickly at a high level, but also dig down low level to make
full use of the hardware. We can do web service front ends, games, music apps,
and more.

Some stuff we use:

\-- Cocos2D, Open-GL ES, UIKit

\-- Core Audio, Audio Units

\-- Map Kit Framework

\-- JSON, Protocol Buffers, AWS

\-- Grand Central Dispatch (multithreading)

\-- iAd, Admob

\-- Mixpanel analytics

\-- Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop

Between the two of us, we have 16 years of experience in SF / Silicon Valley,
working for both startups and corporations (IBM, Cisco, Microsoft, to name a
few). We are UC - Berkeley and UCLA alums.

We built and marketed this app from the bottom up: <http://www.musai.co/>

Message us on the contact page to let us know what you are after, and we will
get back to you!

------
samuellevy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brisbane, Australia / Remote

Things I do really well: PHP; Javascript; MySQL

Things I do pretty well: Python; Server admin

Things I can do if I need to: Java, C#, perl

Some open source things that I built:

<http://www.samuellevy.com/mico> (2010) - _PHP, MySQL, Javascript_ ; Simple
call tracker for small businesses. Translated into Russian, Spanish, and
(shortly) Chinese

<https://github.com/samlev/blogfile> (2012) - _PHP, MySQL_ ; A single-file PHP
blog (which I have since largely re-written since it was released to make my
own blog better: <http://blog.samuellevy.com>)

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-levy/17/195/3a4>

Contact: sam+hn@samuellevy.com

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack web developer who enjoys working on all parts an app, from
frontend to backend and even some sys admin. I've been building projects for
myself and several companies for the past 6+ years. I'm most familiar with the
following technologies: PHP(CodeIgniter), Python(Django), Javascript(node.js,
backbone, angular) and MySQL/MongoDB/Solr. I just left my employer where I was
lead developer for 2 of their largest sites to begin doing contract/freelance
work again.

You can check out my latest side project <http://iwaat.com>, a search engine
for web applications.

Email me at Lukeas14@gmail.com for more info on my background and to discuss
your latest project.

<https://github.com/Lukeas14>

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick@rasslingcats.com

<http://www.kleinsch.com/>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://track-chat.com> (also uses Erlang, but I am by no means an expert!)

<http://interactwive.com>

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
chintan100
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I am an iOS Developer with 4+ years of experience developing iOS apps/games.

I am open to discuss short-term, long-term or full-time engagements. I have
worked at companies of all sizes and shapes ranging from start-ups (5-7
people) to large corporations (100,000+ employees).

You can find my portfolio at <http://ibumble.com/about>.

Have developed apps which: 1) Are created for or are in use at Fortune 500
companies and large government organisations like US Army, US Navy etc. 2)
Have been featured on TechCrunch. 3) Have reached Top 10 overall and Top 10 in
their category on App Store in multiple countries.

Client references are available on request. My email is
chintan100@hotmail.com. (Yes, still a hotmail user.)

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK, Remote or in Sweden

Skills includes Django, Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3 and Linux.

Would like to pick up some cool Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
product. More info and contact: <http://anderspetersson.se>

------
speeder
SEEKING WORK - São Paulo - Remote

Game Designer, Programmer, Producer

    
    
       Favourite languages: C, C++ and Lua
       Known languages: Obj-C, Android Java, J2ME, AS2
    

Currently tech co-founder of Kidoteca (www.kidoteca.com) all applications and
games on that site were made by me (except art, music, translations, and part
of the concepts and ideas).

Made arcade machine (including woodwork and electronics) from scratch:
[http://www.abril.com.br/blog/campus-
party/2011/01/19/fanatic...](http://www.abril.com.br/blog/campus-
party/2011/01/19/fanatico-por-jogos-leva-seu-proprio-fliperama-para-a-arena/)
<http://youtu.be/Yes-Zh8V1xQ>

About 10 hours/week available.

mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

------
46Bit
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site (Europe)

<http://generalists.co>

We're a group of two hackers building tools and applications for startups and
great people in areas like citizen science. We've both got experience working
at YC Startups (ZenCoder, Dreamforge) and have lots of experience with around
cloud video encoding and 3D modelling.

On the frontend we're good with Backbone, SpineJS, ThreeJS/WebGL and D3. Build
backends with Ruby (Rails + Sinatra) and Node.js/Express. Also work with Go
for processing tasks.

Based in Manchester UK but happy to travel throughout Europe and beyond.

If you're looking for devs who care about visuals and enjoy digging into a an
area with a lot of background knowledge: info@generalists.co

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

<http://mobilejazz.cat>

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. We also do Mobile Web.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Java & Rails)
and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: <http://mobilejazz.cat>

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote (Will Travel)

I build single-page web apps and SaaS platforms. I understand both biz speak
and tech speak and enjoy connecting the two worlds together.

Front-end: Ember.js + Responsive HTML5

Back-end: Node.js, Go, Python or Ruby.

<http://resume.dan.me/>

<https://grouptalent.com/talent/3944>

<https://github.com/baliw>

<http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel>

<https://angel.co/daniel-walton>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh>

------
sp4ke
SEEKING WORK: Freelance or Remote (Full Stack Dev / DevOps). Based in Europe

Fully designed <http://jib.li> from backend to frontend and managed a team of
developers

Prefered stack: Python/Django/Flask Frontend: AngularJS/Ember - HTML5 -
Coffeescript DevOps: EC2 deployment,uWSGI, git, fabric, 10 years linux
experience

contact: <http://sp4ke.com/#/contact>

blog: <http://sp4ke.com/blog>

github: <http://github.com/sp4ke>

devops: <http://www.slideshare.net/spykspyel/python-dev-ops>

------
neomantra
SEEKING FREELANCER -- NY/CT area or remote

We are a Financial Technology startup looking for a JavaScript/front-end
consultant. You'll collaborate with a trader to experiment and implement a
novel real-time market data visualization web application.

Contact: jobs@neomantra.net

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - Remote only (based in LA currently)

Things I do: Front end dev, back end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who designs)

Buzz words: HTML5, CSS3, Backbone.js, Javascript, jQuery, Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, Photoshop, PSD to HTML, Responsive design, Bootstrap, ZURB
Foundation, Wordpress, PHP, MySQL, git, Ruby

I've worked for great firms in Silicon Valley and elsewhere and am always on
the look out for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of
my philosophy and experience on this thread, but please visit my site
<http://nealke.mp> or email me if you are interested in learning more.

You can contact me at me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK REMOTE. WILL TRAVEL. AMERICAN CITIZEN

Available for Python work. Django and flask. Experience in the advertising
industry, online Payments, ecommerce, search, and APIs. I just put out an open
source project on github (it on alpha) named web2txt.
<https://github.com/orangethirty/web2txt>

My rates are very good, and I never take too much work at a time. Will
consider a long term relationship. Agencies are welcome.

I might also be available for a full time remote position.

Ps. I'm getting into Java. Will consider small projects in it.

My aim is to give you the best service possible. References available upon
request.

orangethirty@gmail.com

------
jawerty
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, PA area (Cherry Hill)

Current student, and hacking for over 3 years now. I specialize in Python,
Node.js (express), Ruby with sinatra, PHP, and HTML5+javascript client
development.

I mainly work with web technologies and have recently been working with
developing REST APIs.

 __ _Contact:_ __

Email - jawerty210@gmail.com _best mode of communication_

Github - <https://github.com/jawerty>

Resume - <http://ninjapages.herokuapp.com/user/admin/resume>

Website & Blog - <http://wrightdev.herokuapp.com>

------
rkulla
SEEKING WORK: Freelance or Remote (web-dev and/or DevOps).

Well-rounded experience in software development, including both back-end and
front-end engineering, as well as DevOps.

Since the mid 1990's I've been using Linux and programming -- ranging from
low- to high-level, web, mobile, sockets, shell scripting, OOP, functional
programming and more.

Specialties: Programming, Ruby, Python, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, HTML5, LAMP

Experience: I worked as a Sr. Software Engineer at Sony most of 2012. For more
see <http://www.linkedin.com/in/rkulla>

Contact me on <http://rkulla.com>

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX or anywhere else with rate +
per diem)

I'm in the process of pivoting my company from custom JS / front end work to
web performance consulting. If your site is slow we can help make it fast. We
can help analyze your site, determine what needs improving, and either guide
you / your team or improve it for you.

I'm working on the new website. For now see my personal site for my info:
<http://driverdan.com>

I've been optimizing sites for about 3 years. I run the Austin Web Performance
meetup and have a new web performance podcast coming out soon.

dan at speedster dot co

------
timjahn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US only)

matchist (<http://matchist.com/talent>) is looking for web and mobile
developers to work on a variety of projects that come through the pipeline.
Specifically, we're looking for developers interested in integrating products
like Twilio, SendGrid, and KISSmetrics into client projects.

matchist helps freelance developers find quality work that they enjoy working
on with clients that pay on time, every time. If that's you, apply at
<http://matchist.com/talent>

------
exratione
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX or remote.

Node.js, Drupal, and a broad range of other platforms.

I specialize in working with young companies, helping guide you in producing
first versions from scratch, and turning prototypes into polished products.

I also do a good line in rescuing, restoring, and replacing failing legacy
software, and digging folk out from the pit of technical debt.

GitHub: <https://github.com/exratione>

Drupal: <https://drupal.org/user/1420780>

Blog: <http://www.exratione.com>

------
nthj
SEEKING WORK — Austin, TX — Remote Welcome

We're a Ruby on Rails & design studio in Austin, TX, but we work with clients
in Australia, San Francisco, and everywhere. We deliver full-stack
experiences: our latest engagement is to craft an intelligent notification
feed for a user to see how their work is being used around the web.

We've also delivered custom eCommerce solutions, mobile solutions, and a
social media platform funded by eBay, Inc's. Business Incubation Group.

hello@thirdprestige.com | 1.512.394.4105 <http://www.thirdprestige.com>

------
uladzislau
SEEKING FREELANCER, Toronto, Canada or remote welcome.

Looking for an experienced Django developer who worked with Amazon SES and
other Amazon services.

Please include links to 2-3 of your latest projects.

Contact email: my username at gmail.

------
nephronim
Seeking Work - Amsterdam or remote

An irish visual designer living in Amsterdam. I have about 7 years experience
from website/mobile to print. I have just finished up with my 3rd startup and
need to rebuild my network (the joys of startup life).

I'm looking for new opportunities to get my teeth into.

My portfolio <http://nephronim.com> My dribbble
<http://dribbble.com/nephronim>

Contact me by tweet @paulmoconnell or paul@nephronim.com

Thanks

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or near Mountain View, CA (SF Bay Area)

I'm a full-stack developer looking for projects, both short-term and long-
term. I'm mainly interested in node.js, Objective-C (OS X or iOS), REST +
other web APIs, and working on PoCs. Available to start next week, on a daily
rate or a project price.

<http://amirmalik.net> | <https://github.com/ammmir> | amir at pilvy dot com

------
davidxc
SEEKING WORK - Full Stack Web Developer - Remote (based in California,
relocation possible)

Skills: I'm a generalist / full stack web developer. I'm comfortable with:

-Python, Django, Ruby, Ruby on Rails

-PHP, Javascript, C

-jQuery, jQuery plugins

-HTML5, CSS3, Twitter Bootstrap

-MySQL, MongoDB

I have experience building business applications with Python and Django,
Rails, designing and writing frontend Javascript/HTML/CSS, and working with
different API's.

I'm willing to pick up new languages and frameworks, have flexible hours, and
am willing to pick up a project at any stage.

Contact:

email - davidwong.xc@gmail.com

website - davidkw.com

------
jordanbrown
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone, Responsive), Ruby on Rails, iOS, and
Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here: <http://airkrft.com>

Also finished up this side project not to long ago: <http://mixture.fm>

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz and @jordanbrown

Contact me at jordan@airkrft.com

------
bgxvsp
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, CA - remote possible

Background: MIT, Google, MS/MSR, startups, more

Specialties: full-stack engineering/architecture and statistical
analysis/machine learning

Sample of platforms worked with: Python, Java, C, C++, various asms, C#,
Haskell, Scala, R, PHP, Perl, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Linux, Windows kernel,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Salesforce, Android, iOS, AWS, App Engine, Hadoop, social
APIs, many frameworks/libs

Have worked with Fortune 500s and top universities down to SMBs and startups.

bgxvsp at hotmail

------
goodolddays
SEEKING WORK - based in Europe, remote preferred

13 years of experience developing 8 years project management 5 years tech lead

I'm especially good at bootstrapping projects. Have worked with various
startups. I consider myself a full-stack developer with extensive knowledge in
C, C++, network technology, security, Linux and web development such as PHP,
Ruby on Rails, Python. Have some time to kill between projects and would love
to tackle a new challenge.

siebzehn (at) kent (dot) nu

------
becreative
SEEKING WORK - Freelance Graphic Designer, Remote location (Hong Kong),
Clients from anywhere welcomed.

Very proficient with Photoshop & Illustrator, with many years of experience.
Specializes in Logo/Branding, Mascots, Web-Design, App-Design, UI, UX, and
Packaging. Very good with other design-related works as well. Also have lots
of experience with HTML/CSS.

Rates/Fees dependent on project and work. Feel free to contact for a chat.

Email: bob@becreativestudio.net

Website: becreativestudio.net

------
higaron
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

Bioinformatician looking for work. We versed in life and computational
sciences (biology and computer science double major). Worked with data across
organisms (arabidopsis, human, c. elegans, parasites). A lot of experience
working with biological data and their APIs. Can also work on non-biological
projects -- interests include HCI, UI, UX.

bioinformatics / computational biology / biology contact la.garon[at]gmail.com

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK - remote OK. located in Boston. Ruby on rails web apps. mobile
apps via Sencha Touch. soup to nuts dev. backend ruby/sql/pg/mongo. front-end
js/jquery/coffee/html/haml/css/sass have worked with all the major social apis
fb/tw/4sq/etc. ui/ux even some graphic design in a pinch. reference work:
<http://onthebar.at> | gmail: ian.stanczyk

------
yellowsquare
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I help small businesses and startups improve critical aspects of their
software development efforts.

Where I can help your business:

Speed - getting your projects released on budget, and to schedule

Quality - adding automated testing to give you greater confidence of quality

Reliability - removing manual processes to make your releases faster and more
reliable

To contact me about consultancy work, please e-mail me at
hello@yellowsquaredevelopment.com

------
APB
SEEKING WORK London, UK | anywhere in Europe

I do UX Strategy, Concept ^ Hardcore IA - Semantic stuff && Data Models ^ IxD
for truly innovative interfaces

Over 15 years international experience, across industry sectors, leading
tiger/skunk teams from concept to delivery.

Fluent in English, French, Spanish, Italian. You can also talk to me in
Catalan.

More and contact details: <http://goo.gl/H7F7q>

Thank you

------
muchbetterguy
SEEKING FREELANCER - French Alps / Remote (CET +- an hour or two!)

We're seeking freelancers to help speed up the dev of our new holiday travel
platform. Looking for experienced generalist devs. Current stack is a
Python/Django/PostGIS Rest API feeding a BackboneJS based front end.
Experience with IndexTank or other search engines also useful.

Could lead to something more permanent.

Get in touch: guy%gentianesolutions.com

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies:

Perl, PHP, Python MySQL, MongoDB Code Igniter, Zend Framework, Django

I utilise Test Driven Development whenever possible, and strive to produce
clean, maintainable code.

More backend orientated than front-end, but have experience of working with
HTML, CSS, JS, JQuery and D3.

You can e-mail me at glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
jaredgrippe
Rails & Front-end badass SEEKING WORK in SF or remote for the month of March.

Github: <http://github.com/deadlyicon> LinkedIn: <http://lnkd.in/9FCpxk>
About.me: <http://about.me/jaredgrippe> Email: jared%jaredgrippe.me

------
entelarust
SEEKING FREELANCER - Seattle or Remote

DevHub.com

Looking for a number of part time or freelance designers for mockups of web
sites, web apps, and mobile experiences.

careers@devhub.com

------
nagnatron
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack developer from Belgrade. I work on Ruby, JavaScript and
CoffeeScript projects and I'm available for about 20 hours per week.

Website: <http://miloshadzic.com> GitHub: <https://github.com/miloshadzic>
Email: me@miloshadzic.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Especially good with conceptualising and building mobile-first (iOS) apps and
backend API. Had no. 1 app in Japan and top 20 app in US app store.

Full stack software engineer, focused on iOS and complementary backends. Good
eye for detail and design. 12 years experience with both building and selling
software for both SMBs and enterprise.

hweeboon@gmail.com

------
AlexanderZ
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Rails & Ember.js developer.

Alexander Zaytsev, alexander@say26.com

Github: <http://github.com/AlexanderZaytsev>

Blog: <http://say26.com>

Twitter: <https://twitter.com/AlexandrZaytsev>

I have 20 hours/week available.

------
olieH
SEEKING WORK - remote only. Android and iOS apps

I've been doing mobile development since the past 3 years and I've got a ton
of experience building good apps.

If interested you can contact me at ali.hafizji@gmail.com

I've also done a bunch of open source work (<https://github.com/aliHafizji>)

------
kgodey
SEEKING WORK – remote.

I'm a Python & Django developer that's just starting to freelance.

Work history: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/kritigodey>

Github: <https://github.com/kgodey> (I don't have more recent stuff on there)

kriti@kritigodey.com

------
javier_dev
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

We love to help startups to build their products.

Our site including portfolio: <http://diacode.com/>

Contact: hello@diacode.com

Two of us we are right now in San Francisco, drop us an email if you wanna
meet in person.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Europe preferred)

I do hardware, electronics, PCB layout, mechanics, rapid hardware prototyping
and related software. Extensive experience with 3d printing, low cost
robotics, small-scale automation, very rapid electronics design. Contact at
kliment[at]0xfb.com (yes that is a zero).

------
rails
SEEKING WORK: Germany or Remote We are a team of three located in Heilbronn,
Germany and can do the following things:

\- Webdevelopment: Django, Rails, HTML, CSS, PHP, JavaScript, jQuery...

\- Embedded: Hardware- and Softwaredevelopment

\- Manufacturing systems: NC-Programming, PLC-Programming

You can contact us at info[at]cubeworksug.de

------
ktrgardiner
SEEKING WORK - Remote/NYC Area

Brand consultation: naming, brand identity, logo and web design.

email me at ktrgardiner@gmail.com

------
darthdeus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a small group of Ruby and JavaScript developers available for hire.
Tell us about your product idea and we can design, build and deploy it for
you. Find out more at <http://sensible.io>

------
soufell
SEEKING WORK, France (Avignon) / Remote

I have experience working with: Bakcbone, Javascript, Nodejs, Coffeescript,
Photoshop, Python. I have built multiple apps using
javascript/coffeescript/nodejs (full stack front-end/back-end).

Email: soufiane[dot]felliaui[at]gmail[dot]com

------
jordanf
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or remote.

Product designer. Front-end developer. Spent 3 years at Groupon, as their
second design hire, driving consumer product design.

Availability starting April 2013.

<http://www.dribbble.com/jordanful>

------
oscardpt
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote OK, PST time zone preferred.

<http://recce.at>

Type of work:

\- Back-end, data processing/munging, geo, mapping, search.

\- Devops, e.g. AWS deployment and monitoring automation.

Tech:

\- Node.js (mostly), C++, Python.

\- MongoDB.

For more details, please contact the e-mail in my profile, or data+hn@recce.at

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer with a minor in front end dev. I work with companies
around the world on improving site design, usability, and conversation rates.

HTML / CSS / JS / Photoshop / Git

Portfolio: <http://nylira.com>

------
orangethirty
Marketing consultant focusing on startups. Affordable, approachable, and I
don't BS. I'm also a software engineer. I hate buzzwords and only work with
real, hard data. Get in touch if you are serious about your growth.

orangethirty@gmail.com

------
ilolu
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Freelancing / Bangalore. I am an iOS freelancer
living and working out of Bangalore. I am comfortable in developing native iOS
apps. I also know node.js which I learnt for my personal work.

amal@crypsis.net

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — Remote.

Full-featured web app development: Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, Ember.js, node.js,
CoffeeScript.

<http://goshakkk.name>

<https://github.com/goshakkk>

me@goshakkk.name

------
snedzad
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, EST+6, GMT+1 Node.JS, Javascript, ASP.NET MVC,
.NET, SQL Server, HTML5 mobile development Super passionate about software
development and tech in general. snedzad at gmail.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: <http://quarkworks.net>

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
tristanlabbe
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web studio specialized in Responsive Web Design.

Our expertise is focused on:

* Good responsive design from concept to code

* Great UI/UX design

* Ruby on Rails

* HTML/CSS/JS

* Git

<http://heliom.ca> — Check out our website for our projects & more.

tristan@heliom.ca

------
Jeremy1026
Seeking Work | Baltimore, Maryland | Will work remotely Accomplished PHP,
Javascript, HTML, CSS, and Objective-C developer

Jeremy Curcio 410-219-4606 www.jcurcio.com www.1026development.com

------
jamielu
SEEKING WORK -- SF/Bay area or remote

Artist. Strong in mobile. Interactive Design and direction.
<http://www.jamielu.com>

------
tltjr
SEEKING WORK - Freelancer - Gilbert, AZ (Phoenix Metro) or remote.

.NET/C# Developer, WPF, ASP.NET MVC, Javascript, jQuery and Knockout.js

thomas.thornton.jr@gmail.com

------
nehalium
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC

Skills: Java, .NET, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, AWS

nehalium@gmail.com | <http://nehalium.com>

------
binarydreams
Seeking Work - <http://codetheory.in/resume/>

------
rubyrescue
SEEKING WORK: Android or iOS - chad@inaka.net - have built a number of android
and iOS apps.

------
pagade
SEEKING WORK - C, C++, Python - India - Remote Only - ganesh@rockoder.com

------
chrishaum
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - US Citizen (located in NYC)

Full-stack Python web developer.

chrishaum@gmail.com

